# ~Myth Vom Triton.... HIPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Well we went to Dr Link's today in Madison Wisconsin... to prelim Brandie's hips and elbows... I am not going to send them to OFA since they are just prelims, and Dr Link is very knowledgeable and he would tell you if there was a problem..
Brandie's hips are either VERY GOOD OR even EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Elbows Normal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























So happy!!!
I am sending my Cody's hip xrays to OFA so I will announce his results after they come back...


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

That's awesome Paivi! I'm so happy for you guys!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

YEAH!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

*Re: ~Myth Vom Triton.... HIPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*















I'm so glad!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

that's great!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is definitely GREAT NEWS!!!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I know you are as happy as I am. Now we have to wait one more year for the final result. Congrats on both of your dogs.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT Paivi... it's always a relief, no?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's great news! Congrats..


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Great news Paivi and Trish!

Yippeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Wonderful!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone. Yes it is a relief!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

That's Great Paivi!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Always a scary day however the deck had already been stacked.
Congrats!!!


----------

